# contact



## shiningstar

Merhaba,

Aşağıdaki cümlede "contact" kelimesini nasıl çevirirdiniz?



> ...; few contacts were held on a routine or "clocked" basis; almost all contacts concerned well-defined issues.


 
Yönetim işi ile ilgili bir araştırmadan alınmıştır ve bu cümlenin alındığı paragraf bir yöneticinin görevini yerine getirirken gösterdiği tercihleri anlatmaktadır.


----------



## enocuk

Keşke cümlenin biraz daha ötesini berisini versen shiningstar. Bu kadarıyla ben "temas" derdim. Birkaç temasta bulunuldu... Bulunulan tüm temaslar... gibi.


----------



## macrotis

Resmini çektim:

http://www.ressim.net/show.php/704688_rmp.jpg.html

(OCR programım yok)


----------



## enocuk

Evet, metne bakıldığında, bence "contact" sözcüğü "temas" olarak çevrilebilir. Buna ek olarak zorunlu kalınan yerlerde, "temas" yerine, "bağlantı", "iletişim", "irtibat" gibi sözcüklerden de yararlanılabilir.


----------



## shiningstar

Teşekkür ederim arkadaşlar. Contact sözcüğünü nesne ya da eylem olarak değil kişi olarak düşünmenizi istesem ne derdiniz? Zira metinde zamir olarak kullanılmış.


----------



## macrotis

"Kişi" uygun duruyor, ama temas ya da irtibat kelimesiyle belirginleştirmek iyi olur sanırım. Önerim:

_Bir kaç kişiyle rutin ya da zamanlı bazda irtibat kuruldu; temasa geçilenlerin nerdeyse hepsi iyi tanımlanmış sorunlarla ilgilendiler. _


----------



## shiningstar

Ben de "irtibat" kelimesini kullandım ama tek başına "contact -- iletişim kurulan _kişi "_ anlamını verebilecek bir ifade var mıdır diye düşünmüştüm. Teşekkür ederim tercüme için


----------



## enocuk

few contacts were held on a routine or "clocked" basis; almost all contacts concerned well-defined issues.

Few burada "birkaç" değil, "pek az" anlamında... Ben şöyle çevirirdim

Rutin ya da "saatli" pek az temasta bulunuldu; bulunulan temasların hemen hemen hepsi, bariz meselelerle ilgiliydi.


----------



## shiningstar

_"Birkaç kişi rutin veya saat esasında aranacaklar listesinde tutuldu; Neredeyse tüm irtibata geçilen kişiler iyi tanımlanmış meselelerle ilgilendiler"_ şeklinde çevirdim


----------



## enocuk

Shiningstar,

Üzülerek söyleyeyim, bu çeviri yanlış. "Contacts were held", derken, "temaslarda bulunuldu" denmek isteniyor. İstersen şu linklere bir bak:

http://www.pmo.gov.il/PMOEng/Archive/Press+Releases/2003/11/Speeches7565.htm

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...s7ZTnl&sig=AHIEtbStpp1S40i5ICJAa062o60QF5Ro9w

Kolay gelsin


----------



## shiningstar

haklı olabilirsiniz. Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## namik80

Ben olsam "bağlantı" derdim "iş bağlantıları" anlamında.


----------

